# PE review course comparison



## pigking8190 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello Everyone, 

I recently failed my 2nd attempt for Power PE, and I am thinking to take review class and I have seen some of review course such as *SOPE, PPI, testmaster, and Zach stone review course*. 

Can anyone give me some opinions for those course who have taken with them ? I recently heard some good comments about *Zach Stone's* review course, and please recommend other course if anyone have good suggestion. 

Thank you !


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Dec 16, 2019)

pigking8190 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently failed my 2nd attempt for Power PE, and I am thinking to take review class and I have seen some of review course such as *SOPE, PPI, testmaster, and Zach stone review course*.
> 
> ...


I cannot comment on any listed other than Zach Stone's course to state that it was very good and worth the investment.  It was structured - the homework, discussions, and live classes were extremely insightful - highly recommend. 

I took his course and passed first try this past October test cycle.


----------



## pigking8190 (Dec 16, 2019)

bdhlphcdh said:


> I cannot comment on any listed other than Zach Stone's course to state that it was very good and worth the investment.  It was structured - the homework, discussions, and live classes were extremely insightful - highly recommend.
> 
> I took his course and passed first try this past October test cycle.


Thank you for respond, and how many months you study for PE by using his course ?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Dec 16, 2019)

pigking8190 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently failed my 2nd attempt for Power PE, and I am thinking to take review class and I have seen some of review course such as *SOPE, PPI, testmaster, and Zach stone review course*.
> 
> ...


Hi @pigking8190 thanks for showing an interest in our program.

For those interested, I always recommend by starting with the free trial of our online program. No credit card is required and you can study from the material contained in the Free Trial for as long as you like:

Electrical PE Review - FREE Trial


----------



## bdpalmer (Dec 17, 2019)

I also used Zach's course to pass this October on my first attempt and can't recommend it enough. I started studying 100 days before the exam and used the free trial on Zach's site first and then decided I'd pay for it. I really believe that I probably wouldn't have passed if I didn't use a review course. I did 250 total hours of studying and would gladly have done more had I started earlier. Zach's course is extremely well organized and works you through the material in a purposeful manner so you can start taking practice exams and working on practice problems.


----------



## PE_Power_TX (Dec 17, 2019)

I created a post on what helped me pass, and would recommend Zach's course over Testmasters. I only did his free trial, but if I had to do it again it'd be with his course.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Dec 18, 2019)

bdpalmer said:


> I also used Zach's course to pass this October on my first attempt and can't recommend it enough. I started studying 100 days before the exam and used the free trial on Zach's site first and then decided I'd pay for it. I really believe that I probably wouldn't have passed if I didn't use a review course. I did 250 total hours of studying and would gladly have done more had I started earlier. Zach's course is extremely well organized and works you through the material in a purposeful manner so you can start taking practice exams and working on practice problems.


Happy to hear that our online program for the Electrical PE Exam helped you pass on your first try!


----------

